# Ibanez RG7421 VS Jackson DKA7



## anunnaki (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm planning on getting my first 7-string this year and 2 new, white guitars, the Ibanez RG7421 and the Jackson DKA7 have caught my attention.

Which do you think will be better value and a better guitar?







The new Ibanez rg7421 for 2013 is white, has a rosewood fretboard, a fixed bridge, ibanez pickups, probably a 25.5" scale length and will probably go for about £400 or less. If I bought this guitar, I'd probably change the pickups for DiMarzio d-activators.






The Jackson DKA7 has a maple fretboard, a fixed bridge, DiMarzio d-activators, a killswitch, locking tuners, a 26.5" scale and is £640.

Which one do you reckon I should get?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 24, 2013)

If you have the cash get the DKA7. It'll be higher quality due to where it's made, (Mexico most likely), versus the typical Indonesia build for non-prestige Ibanez's. But also just based on pure specs the DKA7 imo is way nicer. 26.5 scale length, locking tuners, maple fretboard, and it even comes stock with D-activators so you wouldn't have to do any installation work.

But something to consider is that do you HAVE to have a trem. If so the DKA7 is not a choice at all.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I'm not looking for a trem and neither of them have a trem so that's not a problem. (The rg7421 is the bottom guitar in the picture)
I was leaning more towards the jackson but I was just wondering is there any pros for the ibanez over the jackson, like neck profile. 
How would the necks compare between these two?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 24, 2013)

I've always preferred Ibanez necks to Jackson necks, but the Jackson will be of higher quality in this scenario.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 6 string ibanez rgd and the neck is pretty good, I have a fender blacktop telecaster which has a thicker neck but I don't mind it, my friend has a jackson and i didn't notice anything bad about the neck but the best neck I've played is my friend's ibanez prestige. I don't think you can get much better than those necks. The rg7421 might be a bit too similar to my white ibanez rgd, so maybe I will go for the jackson.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 24, 2013)

The RG7421 is a safe bet: it has probably the neck profile of the 7321 which is okay. Affordable, stable, reliable, good looking thing that is.

Spec-wise, the DKA7 offers a lot more appealing package. I wouldn't buy a guitar without trying it, so I can't comment on playability and comfort, but if the neck is right, I'd pay the extra couple of pounds over the Ibby. And I have to say that I absolutely loved every non-JS neck that I've ever played or owned. Dinky Pro's, Concepts, DK-series, Soloists, compound radius Fusion, Japanese Kelly, all were just awesome players.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 24, 2013)

Well if you can afford the Jackson get it, if not get the Ibanez, duh. What sort of question is this?


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 24, 2013)

I know it's not brilliant to buy a guitar without trying it, but I bought my ibanez RGD off thomann and it's a great guitar, I had no problems with it. I think thomann does free returns if I'm not mistaken, so I could return it if there was a problem, plus they have a 3 year warranty which is good.
Also, at long last someone has offerred to buy my PRS paul allender so I won't feel too guilty about buying a new guitar.
I'm just wondering, if there's anyone here's who has tried a jackson 7 string that can comment on the neck and build quality.
Is the pro series well made?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 24, 2013)

Keep in mind that the DKA7 is limited edition, so if you can swing the extra 250 or so, than you will want to jump on that pretty quickly


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah will do. I think I read in the jackson thread that thomann is getting them on the 11th of february or something like that, so I'll get around to it soon. I've emailed thomann as well asking when I can buy the DKA7. This is gonna be sweet.


----------

